# IJN Tugs



## arfabuck (Dec 11, 2008)

Wild Card here but worth a try!

Can anyone point me in the direction of plans for the harbour tugs of the IJN circa 1945 please?

I need a 150 ton or 300 ton tug in 1/48 scale to pull the CV Shinano off the wharf.

Heres hoping,

Art


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

There must be a Japanese maritime museum out there that could help.
Or try the guy's over on the steel navy site... http://www.steelnavy.com/


----------

